# LaVon is LeBron like



## Saint24

Lavon Long is 6'7 220lbs and graduated from Oakland Mills High School in the class of 2013 Lavon will attend Siena College this fall on a DI Basketball scholarship. He has size for his position at SF in the MAAC Conference. Lavon handles like a pg 



 and controls the boards on both ends 



 Lavon is an Elite shot blocker and versatile defender 



 that loves to share the ball 



 and scores on all three levels 



 LaVon's game is complete


----------



## Saint24

http://instagram.com/p/ab6WSwih7z/
LaVon and LeBron


----------



## BlakeJesus

That shot is ugly, and those looks are barely contested.


----------



## Saint24

not a finished product

.working to get better everyday


----------



## BlakeJesus

Not a put down, kid looks talented. Just being harsh because of LeBron's name being in the title.


----------



## Saint24

To be expected...he is not on LBJ:s level but he is Big 6'6 Strong 220lbs with a skill set that allows him to play 5 positions in HS and will play SF in College .....if he works hard his game can resemble LBJ because he loves to pass and is quick for his size.....


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Are you his mom?


----------



## RollWithEm

BlakeJesus said:


> That shot is ugly, and those looks are barely contested.


It seems to me that all his shooting flaws are entirely fixable. His set-up is a little off balance because he has a tendency to bring the ball from right to left. His release point is nice and high - if sometimes slightly off-center. He also generates good rotation despite a slightly abbreviated follow through. Give me 2 months with the kid, and I would get his free throw percentage between 83 and 90%. Imagine what professional NBA shot coaches could do with him. Look what they did for Kawhi Leonard, for crying out loud. This kid has the potential to be a consistent shooter if he wants to work at it.


----------



## Saint24

Great tips...he is getting shots up everyday ...Headed to College for freshman year ..summer classes and team workouts begin next week ...his game will show well in College


----------



## BlakeJesus

RollWithEm said:


> It seems to me that all his shooting flaws are entirely fixable. His set-up is a little off balance because he has a tendency to bring the ball from right to left. His release point is nice and high - if sometimes slightly off-center. He also generates good rotation despite a slightly abbreviated follow through. Give me 2 months with the kid, and I would get his free throw percentage between 83 and 90%. Imagine what professional NBA shot coaches could do with him. Look what they did for Kawhi Leonard, for crying out loud. This kid has the potential to be a consistent shooter if he wants to work at it.


Not everybody has the capacity to revamp technique and apply the changes consistently. I can name you a dozen other players that never overcame their shooting form quirks, and Leonard was a guy who just wasn't asked to shoot in college. He played PF on that squad the majority of the time, he was too busy gobbling up double doubles to perfect his deep ball. To be honest, Kawhi's form was actually pretty solid coming into the draft.


----------



## RollWithEm

In that video, Kawhi's release is long and slow and his elbow is everywhere. He cleaned up his form considerably. Still, he's a perfect example for my point. He need some small tweaking like Vince Carter or Jason Terry did when they first came in the league not a complete revamp like Michael Kidd-Gilchrist or Al-Farouq Aminu. 

This Long kid (who this thread is about) looks to me to be a lot closer to Leonard, Carter, and Terry in terms of fixable quirks than he does to MKG or Aminu. That's just my opinion. Also, I'm only talking about his shot. The rest of his game is fluid and controlled, but I didn't see anything on those highlights that showed me he was explosive or particularly quick.


----------



## Saint24

He will become quicker and more explosive with the college weight training conditioning and skill work...looking forward to seeing what this 6 weeks of workouts will do for his already College ready body ...shooting is muscle memory and he will put the work in


----------



## Saint24

Lavon decided to high jump on the track team for the first time this Spring season ...His PR was 6'2


----------



## Saint24




----------



## Saint24




----------



## GNG

Wow, OP, an athletic 6'7 basketball player?

He's just like LeBron!!


----------



## Saint24

http://youtu.be/4yP_O7AJiTU Lavon handles like a Pg


----------



## Saint24

Working hard on strength and conditioning this summer

http://youtu.be/evIglnqe_T4


----------



## LeGoat06

Wtf is this


----------



## GNG

Saint24 said:


> http://youtu.be/4yP_O7AJiTU Lavon handles like a Pg


Look out, Metro Atlantic Athletic Conference.


----------



## GNG

Saint24 said:


> Working hard on strength and conditioning this summer
> 
> http://youtu.be/evIglnqe_T4


66 views on YouTube. Feel the hype!


----------



## Saint24

Cinco de Mayo said:


> 66 views on YouTube. Feel the hype!


I guess I am slow because I cant tell if you are being sarcastic or not...The kid does not have any hoopmix or Ballislife videos ...but he does have 250+ videos displaying his complete game...Lavon will play G/F for the Siena Saints in large part due to the hard work he put in and the videos that showed it....At 6'6 234lbs Lavon is the most versatile player in his class


----------



## Mrs. Thang

This is easily my favorite thread on the sited.

Thanksgiving. Old Spice Classic. Memphis vs Siena. ESPN2.

Already on my calender.


----------



## Saint24

http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=...ch?v=NPpMWSqJaFI&feature=youtube_gdata_player more handles in the mix


----------



## Dornado

So this guy is you? Or your friend?


----------



## GNG

Saint24 said:


> I guess I am slow


:yesyesyes:


----------



## Saint24

ok the season is just around the corner..LaVon will prove all doubters wrong


----------



## Geaux Tigers

You started a pimp thread about yourself...?

Good luck though man I would be excited if I were you or uhm...him.


----------



## Saint24

Geaux Tigers said:


> You started a pimp thread about yourself...?
> 
> Good luck though man I would be excited if I were you or uhm...him.


I am not Lavon Long...I am the voice behind the scenes


----------



## Saint24

http://youtu.be/Ix4md0ibHKU 
LaVon shoots off the Bounce


----------



## RollWithEm

Saint24 said:


> http://youtu.be/Ix4md0ibHKU
> LaVon shoots off the Bounce


His follow through is very short.


----------



## Saint24

shot is inconsistent right due to guide hand drag and lack of consistent follow through ...good call
..he is working with a shooting coach now


----------



## Saint24

First Exhibition game of College career

Siena Saints (@SienaSaints) 8/24/13, 7:43 PM Lavon Long just made play of the game: stripped the ball at top of key and raced in for one-handed flush. Saints back up 68-60 (7:53, 4th).


----------



## GNG

Saint24 said:


> First Exhibition game of College career
> 
> Siena Saints (@SienaSaints) 8/24/13, 7:43 PM Lavon Long just made play of the game: stripped the ball at top of key and raced in for one-handed flush. Saints back up 68-60 (7:53, 4th).


Lavon Long, 8/25/13 vs McGill

1-4 FG
0-2 FT
2 points
1 rebound
1 block
3 fouls
19 minutes

No other stats.

And they lost. To McGill University.

LeBron-like!


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Play of the game though! Play of the entire freaking whole exhibition game against McGill University!


----------



## R-Star

Ben Hansbrough like.


----------



## GNG

Not even Devean George-like.


----------



## LeGoat06

1/4 ain't bad


----------



## Saint24

I love it!! keep it coming ...they just finished game 4 and are 3-1 Lavon played well in all 3 wins...McGill stats are an outlier


----------



## Saint24

http://grfx.cstv.com/photos/schools/sien/sports/m-baskbl/auto_pdf/2013-14/misc_event/queensbox.pdf


----------



## Saint24

http://www.sienasaints.com/blog/2013/08/postgame-reaction-from-mcgill-loss-patsos-and-bisping.html


----------



## Saint24

@SienaSaints: Nobody's been able to stop Lavon Long since we got here. He's probably been most consistent Saint. Foul trouble only thing holding him back.


----------



## Saint24

@SienaSaints: Brookwood leads #SienaSaints 26-21 (7:53, 1). Lavon Long leads the Saints w/ 6 pts. Turnovers piling up: 11 now for Siena. #MAACHoopsUShare


----------



## Saint24

http://www.sienasaints.com/blog/2013/08/reaction-to-queens-win.html#comments


----------



## LeGoat06

I'm dumb when I'm drunk


----------



## Saint24

Not looking for approval....and he plays in the MAAC not the A10


----------



## Saint24

http://www.rtbsports.com/
Lavon Long is preseason ROY


----------



## LeGoat06

LeGoat06 said:


> O god. so consistent in D-3 or w/e the **** this is. just go to the A-10 forum and try to find their approval


I was drunk when I posted this. I'm sorry that was rude. He's better than me so it's w/e


----------



## RollWithEm

Saint24 said:


> http://www.rtbsports.com/
> Lavon Long is preseason ROY


How are his mechanics coming along?


----------



## LeGoat06

I would orgasm constantly if I was 6'7


----------



## RollWithEm

LeGoat06 said:


> I would orgasm constantly if I was 6'7


----------



## LeGoat06

RollWithEm said:


>


Yes precisely


----------



## Saint24

Lavon Long is MAAC preseason Freshman of the Year

http://www.collegesportsmadness.com/article/7383


----------



## RollWithEm

Congrats.


----------



## Saint24

Lavon Long is MAAC ROW
http://www.maacsports.com/ViewArtic...46&DB_LANG=C&ATCLID=209415950&DB_OEM_ID=17400


----------



## RollWithEm

If Lavon makes the NBA, I will feel like he's a true BBF success story.


----------



## Saint24

What a season. Lavon made the ALL MAAC Rookie team and the Saints won the CBI Championship and finished the season with 20 wins... Last year's team only won 8 games and had 3 losing season before this one... saints were picked to finish 10th out of 11 MAAC teams yet came in 5th and received a bye for the conference tournament

http://youtu.be/MtEqY2ti00A
highlights of Lavon in the championship series of the CBI tournament


----------



## Saint24

What a season. Lavon made the ALL MAAC Rookie team and the Saints won the CBI Championship and finished the season with 20 wins... Last year's team only won 8 games and had 3 losing season before this one... saints were picked to finish 10th out of 11 MAAC teams yet came in 5th and received a bye for the conference tournament

http://youtu.be/MtEqY2ti00A
highlights of Lavon in the championship series of the CBI tournament vs Fresno State


----------



## LeGoat06

Congrats


----------



## LeGoat06

@Saint24 He's a sophomore right ?


----------



## LeGoat06

Nvm just looked it up


----------



## Saint24

Just finished freshman year


----------



## Saint24

http://youtu.be/MtEqY2ti00A

Highlights of Lavon Long in the CBI championship series vs Fresno State


----------



## Saint24

http://youtu.be/Y0nL9fVDLgg
The Freshman- Passing Highlights


----------



## GNG

When is a mod going to change this thread title?

LeBron James was averaging 20/5/6 in the NBA at the same age that this scrub averaged 9 points in the MAAC.


----------



## Saint24

GNG said:


> When is a mod going to change this thread title?
> 
> LeBron James was averaging 20/5/6 in the NBA at the same age that this scrub averaged 9 points in the MAAC.



The thread was started in HS season and Lavon averaged 15pts 11rebs 4blks 3A 3S
I am not comparing LeBron's NBA numbers to Lavon's college numbers. Its their style of play that is simular. LeBron is 6'9 270lbs and they were not the same age coming out of HS.


----------



## GNG

There are a LOT of high school players with those types of averages.

Nobody's style of play is similar to LeBron James. That's why he's LeBron James.


----------



## Saint24

GNG said:


> There are a LOT of high school players with those types of averages.
> 
> Nobody's style of play is similar to LeBron James. That's why he's LeBron James.




Not true at all. Very few HS players excell in those 5 categories together. Either they are good rebounders are block shots or get steals and assists. Lavon does all of the above. Prove me wrong by naming a few

Being LeBronlike is to have the size and strength to play inside and the skill set to play on the perimeter.


----------



## R-Star

I think he has the potential to be better than Lebron.


----------



## Dornado

GNG is what the kids call a "hater". Fact - LaVon is LeBron like.


----------



## Saint24

http://youtu.be/Br2gTRVFr1IThe 
Freshman-Handles


----------



## RollWithEm

Saint24 said:


> http://youtu.be/Br2gTRVFr1IThe
> Freshman-Handles


I love this thread.


----------



## GNG

Saint24 said:


> Not true at all. Very few HS players excell in those 5 categories together. Either they are good rebounders are block shots or get steals and assists. Lavon does all of the above. Prove me wrong by naming a few


Adonis Thomas (19/12/4/5/6)

There. Shut up, Saint24. Not even going to find all the others because it's pointless. Averaging three assists, three steals and three blocks in whatever podunk high school/school for the deaf Lavon Long went to doesn't warrant a comparison to LeBron James.



> Being LeBronlike is to have the size and strength to play inside *at Oakland Mills High School*and the skill set to play on the perimeter *at Oakland Mills high school*.


Fixed.

It's too bad we won't get to ever see him try to play inside or on the perimeter against NBA defenders.


----------



## RollWithEm

RollWithEm said:


> Handles - YouTube


In all seriousness, if this was the only tape I had on his ball-handling, I would assume that was a weakness in his game. He dribbles very high, relatively slowly, often doesn't look smooth crossing over, pushes the ball too far from his body, and can't survey the floor well while he's looking down.


----------



## Dornado

GNG said:


> Adonis Thomas (19/12/4/5/6)
> 
> There. Shut up, Saint24. Not even going to find all the others because it's pointless. Averaging three assists, three steals and three blocks in whatever podunk high school/school for the deaf Lavon Long went to doesn't warrant a comparison to LeBron James.
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed.
> 
> It's too bad we won't get to ever see him try to play inside or on the perimeter against NBA defenders.


Is this just boredom on your part, or does this guy hyping his friend really bother you? Or do you really think that Saint24 thinks that his friend is the next Lebron James?


----------



## Adam

Dornado said:


> Is this just boredom on your part, or does this guy hyping his friend really bother you? Or do you really think that Saint24 thinks that his friend is the next Lebron James?


This thread is legendary. Stop ruining it.


----------



## GNG

Dornado said:


> Is this just boredom on your part, or does this guy hyping his friend really bother you? Or do you really think that Saint24 thinks that his friend is the next Lebron James?


I think this is his mom, Dornado, and the motivations behind my posts are not your business. 

(Don't freaking ruin this thread with your hall monitor schtick. Seriously.)


----------



## Adam

GNG said:


> I think this is his mom, Dornado, and the motivations behind my posts are not your business.


I think it's actually LaVon and nobody can tell me otherwise.


----------



## Dornado

GNG said:


> I think this is his mom, Dornado, and the motivations behind my posts are not your business.
> 
> (Don't freaking ruin this thread with your hall monitor schtick. Seriously.)


Your wet-blanket act is what is ruining the thread. Unless you thought pointing out the obvious to this guy (that Lavon might not be as good as Lebron... strong take there) was going to result in some playful back and forth.


----------



## Saint24

RollWithEm said:


> In all seriousness, if this was the only tape I had on his ball-handling, I would assume that was a weakness in his game. He dribbles very high, relatively slowly, often doesn't look smooth crossing over, pushes the ball too far from his body, and can't survey the floor well while he's looking down.



Ok. Those were just a few clips to show that he does handle the ball for his team. He is prob the 2nd best ballhandler on the team. It is difficult for teams to press due to Lavon's ball handling and vision from the 3 and 4 spots. Still a work in progress bit he is on schedule


----------



## GNG

Dornado said:


> Your wet-blanket act is what is ruining the thread. Unless you thought pointing out the obvious to this guy (that Lavon might not be as good as Lebron... strong take there) was going to result in some playful back and forth.


Sigh... Dornado, everybody.


----------



## Dornado

Adam said:


> This thread is legendary. Stop ruining it.


LaVon is legendary, this thread is just a window into that legend, is my point. LaVon _is _LeBron like.


----------



## Saint24

GNG said:


> Adonis Thomas (19/12/4/5/6)
> 
> There. Shut up, Saint24. Not even going to find all the others because it's pointless. Averaging three assists, three steals and three blocks in whatever podunk high school/school for the deaf Lavon Long went to doesn't warrant a comparison to LeBron James.
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed.
> 
> It's too bad we won't get to ever see him try to play inside or on the perimeter against NBA defenders.



So you found one guy that had the HS stats simular to Lavon. Very good but one player does not prove your argument. I said very few. That is a fact. Also Lavon played 2-5 in the MAAC this season. He defended inside and out t 6'6 220lbs.


----------



## Saint24

Adam said:


> I think it's actually LaVon and nobody can tell me otherwise.


I am just the messenger. Lavon is the message.


----------



## Dornado

The lack of imagination demonstrated by @Adam and @GNG with regard to the potential of this thread and Lavon, both disappointing. 

I think Lavon will prove you wrong, so I'm not worried. As soon as he stops fouling 4 times every 25 minutes and reverses his assist to turnover ratio so that he isn't hurting the team most times when the ball is in his hands, he will show you.


----------



## Saint24

The fouling is his biggest weakness and that effects his turnovers as well as offensive fouls are turnovers. The new rules this season hurt an aggressive defender like him.


----------



## R-Star

GNG said:


> Adonis Thomas (19/12/4/5/6)
> 
> There. Shut up, Saint24. Not even going to find all the others because it's pointless. Averaging three assists, three steals and three blocks in whatever podunk high school/school for the deaf Lavon Long went to doesn't warrant a comparison to LeBron James.
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed.
> 
> It's too bad we won't get to ever see him try to play inside or on the perimeter against NBA defenders.


Adonis? Man, that guy hit the name jackpot. Unless he's really ugly and its an ironic name. Like calling a huge guy Tiny.


----------



## scdn

His name also rhymes.


----------



## RollWithEm

Saint24 said:


> I am just the messenger. Lavon is the message.


I vote for this as post of the day.


----------



## Adam

Saint24 said:


> I am just the messenger. Lavon is the message.


Hi LaVon, I'm Adam.


----------



## Saint24

Adam said:


> Hi LaVon, I'm Adam.


I am not LaVon....but will let him know you said hello


----------



## Saint24

GNG said:


> Adonis Thomas (19/12/4/5/6)
> 
> There. Shut up, Saint24. Not even going to find all the others because it's pointless. Averaging three assists, three steals and three blocks in whatever podunk high school/school for the deaf Lavon Long went to doesn't warrant a comparison to LeBron James.
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed.
> 
> It's too bad we won't get to ever see him try to play inside or on the perimeter against NBA defenders.


Wrong again

Lavon Long is a power 3
http://youtu.be/VWEyUCFdIZs


----------



## RollWithEm

Saint24 said:


> Wrong again
> 
> Lavon Long is a power 3
> http://youtu.be/VWEyUCFdIZs


Uh-oh. Sounds like a tweener!


----------



## Saint24

RollWithEm said:


> Uh-oh. Sounds like a tweener!


Not at all. On the college level at 6'6 220lbs he is a complete player that can defend inside and out. He handles like a guard and is built like a forward. Strong enough to defend centers and quick enough to defend guards. That would be a Power guard and very LeBronlike


----------



## RollWithEm

Saint24 said:


> Not at all. On the college level at 6'6 220lbs he is a complete player that can defend inside and out. He handles like a guard and is built like a forward. Strong enough to defend centers and quick enough to defend guards. That would be a Power guard and very LeBronlike


6'6" 220 is not exactly 6'8" 260.


----------



## Saint24

RollWithEm said:


> 6'6" 220 is not exactly 6'8" 260.


No where near it but that's why I said power guard or power 3. On the college level particularly in the MAAC LaVon can do the inside out thing and be a matchup problem due to his size and versatility. In the NBA he cant play PF like LeBron at 6'8 260lbs. One step at a time.


----------



## GNG

Sounds like a homeless, nearly-dead man's Hassan Adams.


----------



## Saint24

GNG said:


> Sounds like a homeless, nearly-dead man's Hassan Adams.


HA HA That was a good one. The fact that you are paying close attention tells me you are interested. Keep following the best is yet to come


----------



## Saint24

LeBron James Offense Highlights 2013/2014 Part 3: http://youtu.be/jgLau3ceL30


----------



## Saint24

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KV_epItN6VY


----------



## R-Star

RollWithEm said:


> 6'6" 220 is not exactly 6'8" 260.


Still growing bro.

Don't hate, anticipate. 

#LeVonDunksOnLebron


----------



## Dornado




----------



## RollWithEm

Dornado said:


> the freshman offense - YouTube


Is it just me or does that clip start with LaVon ball-begging and not getting it and then committing an offensive foul. Who's cutting these highlights?


----------



## R-Star

RollWithEm said:


> Is it just me or does that clip start with LaVon ball-begging and not getting it and then committing an offensive foul. Who's cutting these highlights?


Probably that hater @GNG


----------



## Saint24

RollWithEm said:


> Is it just me or does that clip start with LaVon ball-begging and not getting it and then committing an offensive foul. Who's cutting these highlights?



Watch the coach stomping his feet telling his teammate to give LaVon the ball to exploit the miss match he had. And that was a bad call that prob decided the game.... should have been an And1 instead it was his 4th late in the game


----------



## Saint24




----------



## Saint24

RollWithEm said:


> Is it just me or does that clip start with LaVon ball-begging and not getting it and then committing an offensive foul. Who's cutting these highlights?



Watch the coach stomping his feet telling his teammate to give LaVon the ball to exploit the miss match he had. And that was a bad call that prob decided the game.... should have been an And1 instead it was his 4th late in the game


----------



## GNG

Happy Mother's Day, Saint24. I know you're very proud of your son.


----------



## Saint24

Lavon Long Defensive Highlights


----------



## Saint24

LaVon Freethrows
http://youtu.be/bPGQDn5NhHg


----------



## R-Star

LaVon Long would have finished the game last night.


----------



## RollWithEm

R-Star said:


> LaVon Long would have finished the game last night.


Wait, I thought he was Lebron like.


----------



## R-Star

RollWithEm said:


> Wait, I thought he was Lebron like.


In the many ways his game mirrors Lebron. There are other areas where he surpasses him.


----------



## Saint24

LaVon dunks in practice. He will play above the rim this season
http://youtu.be/mnOnkLP-QxI


----------



## Saint24

Roster has been updated on the Siena Saints website. LaVon is 6'7 222lbG/F http://www.sienasaints.com/sports/m-baskbl/mtt/lavon_long_851710.html

He is a true SF with a complete game


----------



## Saint24

LaVon vs Rider


----------



## GNG

On LaVon Long's player profile page on the Siena Web site:



> My biggest fan: My Mom
> 
> My hobbies: Sleeping
> 
> Three words that describe me: Weird, lazy, comfortable
> 
> Favorite class at Siena: First year seminar


:lol:

http://www.sienasaints.com/sports/m-baskbl/mtt/lavon_long_851710.html


----------



## GNG

Saint24 said:


> He is a true SF with a complete game


Yeah, except for a mediocre offensive game, a complete lack of three-point shooting and a horrible assist-to-turnover ratio, he's pretty good all-around player.


----------



## RollWithEm

> My biggest fan: My Mom
> 
> My hobbies: Sleeping
> 
> Three words that describe me: Weird, lazy, comfortable
> 
> Favorite class at Siena: First year seminar


Funniest thing in this thread so far. Classic.


----------



## Saint24

GNG said:


> Yeah, except for a mediocre offensive game, a complete lack of three-point shooting and a horrible assist-to-turnover ratio, he's pretty good all-around player.



Well the facts are LaVon was one of the top 5 Rookies in the MAAC last season making the All Rookie Team. In the top 3 and 4 of every statistical category on his team. Shot 49% Fg 72% FT and 38% 3pters #Facts A solid freshman season starting at the 3 and playing some 4 and a little 5 during the season. Versatility is his strength. His weaknesses were foul trouble which increased his turnovers while averaging 1.2apg along with 9.4ppg 5rpg he also had 21 steals and 28 blocks. The website describes him best

"Versatile, physical talent who adds value in several roles...Sneaky offensive game...Excellent off the bounce and around the basket...Above-average ball-handler, especially for his size...Creates mismatches on both ends of the floor...Aggressive rebounder...Good range...Heady player...Impressed on summer tour of Montreal"


----------



## Saint24

RollWithEm said:


> Funniest thing in this thread so far. Classic.


LaVon does not fit in anyone's box. He is his own man that will make his own way.


----------



## GNG

Saint24 said:


> LaVon does not fit in anyone's box. He is his own man that will make his own way.


LaVon sounds like a lazy weirdo who comfortably sleeps through classes for what I'm sure is an interdisciplinary studies major.


----------



## GNG

Saint24 said:


> Well the facts are LaVon was one of the top 5 Rookies in the MAAC last season making the All Rookie Team.


I don't even know what MAAC stands for. Dead serious. 



> In the top 3 and 4 of every statistical category on his team.


Including second in turnovers per game and first in fouls per game. At Siena.

Another fact: LaVon Long led the entire NCAA in total fouls!



> Shot 49% Fg 72% FT and 38% 3pters [URL=http://www.basketballforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=Facts]#Facts [/URL]


It was actually .425 from the field. #Facts 

He made three of a grand total of eight three-point attempts. I'm going to guess that long-range shooting isn't as big a part of his game as running straight to the basket and either dribbling it off his foot or charging over a defender.



> A solid freshman season starting at the 3 and playing some 4 and a little 5 during the season. Versatility is his strength. His weaknesses were foul trouble which increased his turnovers while averaging 1.2apg along with 9.4ppg 5rpg he also had 21 steals and 28 blocks. The website describes him best
> 
> "Versatile, physical talent who adds value in several roles...Sneaky offensive game...Excellent off the bounce and around the basket...Above-average ball-handler, especially for his size...Creates mismatches on both ends of the floor...Aggressive rebounder...Good range...Heady player...Impressed on summer tour of Montreal"


Best of luck with his sophomore season.


----------



## Saint24

GNG said:


> I don't even know what MAAC stands for. Dead serious.
> 
> 
> 
> Including second in turnovers per game and first in fouls per game. At Siena.
> 
> Another fact: LaVon Long led the entire NCAA in total fouls!
> 
> 
> 
> It was actually .425 from the field. #Facts
> 
> He made three of a grand total of eight three-point attempts. I'm going to guess that long-range shooting isn't as big a part of his game as running straight to the basket and either dribbling it off his foot or charging over a defender.
> 
> 
> 
> Best of luck with his sophomore season.


No Lavon led the nation in fouls taking charges ,protecting the rim , and fighting for position inside or setting screens. He rarely turns the ball over and can get anywhere he wants on the floor with the dribble with exceptional vision


http://youtu.be/S9DSU_IF0HU


----------



## Saint24

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcmJtQUy0RI&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Saint24

RollWithEm said:


> His follow through is very short.


Ok be honest Lavon is putting the work in


----------



## RollWithEm

Saint24 said:


> Ok be honest Lavon is putting the work in
> http://youtu.be/nCc-QHQxgYk


On the bright side, he looks more on balance in that clip and his triceps are slightly more developed.

On the bad side, his overall movement still lacks fluidity and his range is only 15 feet out.


----------



## Saint24

RollWithEm said:


> On the bright side, he looks more on balance in that clip and his triceps are slightly more developed.
> 
> On the bad side, his overall movement still lacks fluidity and his range is only 15 feet out.


he went through 3 days of shooting and shot from everywhere and every way


----------



## Saint24

RollWithEm said:


> On the bright side, he looks more on balance in that clip and his triceps are slightly more developed.
> 
> On the bad side, his overall movement still lacks fluidity and his range is only 15 feet out.



he will never be Ray Allen but more efficient with range beyond 3





expecting 80 percent from the line this season. He shot 72 as a freshman


----------



## Saint24

http://youtu.be/4Ou7eVg6DtY
Shooting off the dribble


----------



## Jamel Irief

Congratulations, you must be very proud!


----------



## Saint24

@G_MoNeY_10: 91-85 win over Oxaco Bserhout, Lavon Long leads way with 24 pts 12 reb http://t.co/OwzIbEm81q/s/kuJ1

m.twitter.com/G_Money_10


----------



## GNG

What is he majoring in?


----------



## Saint24

GNG said:


> What is he majoring in?





Business management


----------



## Jamel Irief

This thread was amazing to read high. 

Saints24 persistence to spreading the lavon gospel. Gng trying to lay out rational arguments as if saints was not dilusional. Rollwithems analyzing what degree the elbow is during his crossover dribble. Great stuff.


----------



## Saint24

Jamel Irief said:


> This thread was amazing to read high.
> 
> Saints24 persistence to spreading the lavon gospel. Gng trying to lay out rational arguments as if saints was not dilusional. Rollwithems analyzing what degree the elbow is during his crossover dribble. Great stuff.





Time will tell


----------



## Jamel Irief

Does lavon have a girlfriend by chance? I know some ladies on that campus.


----------



## Saint24

Jamel Irief said:


> Does lavon have a girlfriend by chance? I know some ladies on that campus.



You would have to ask him that.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Saint24 said:


> You would have to ask him that.


Can I have his number to ask him?


----------



## Saint24

Jamel Irief said:


> Can I have his number to ask him?


No but you can come to a game and ask him afterwards.


----------



## Saint24




----------



## Saint24




----------



## Saint24




----------



## Basel

Where can I get a LaVon jersey?


----------



## Saint24

Basel said:


> Where can I get a LaVon jersey?




http://www.shopsienasaints.com/


----------



## Basel

Saint24 said:


> http://www.shopsienasaints.com/



Thank you! I'm a huge LaVon fan.


----------



## Saint24

Basel said:


> Thank you! I'm a huge LaVon fan.



Thats great! He did well on the Goodwill tour in Europe. Looking forward to a great sophomore season at Siena


----------



## Basel

Saint24 said:


> Thats great! He did well on the Goodwill tour in Europe. Looking forward to a great sophomore season at Siena



Projected stats for his sophomore season?


----------



## Saint24

Basel said:


> Projected stats for his sophomore season?


Hard to come up with stats for him.... I expect his all around game to improve and that should bring his numbers up from freshman year. Increase Shooting percentages should give him 10-15 per game..increase strength and balance should give him 7-8 rebounds per game with more than just the 2 double doubles he had last season. He should also block more shots and get more steals with the increase in speed from weight loss and muscle gain. I also expect to see a positive assist you TO ratio this season with less fouling.


----------



## OKCThunder

nothing special i have seen better


----------



## Basel

OKCThunder said:


> nothing special i have seen better



Don't come in here to spread lies, please. Thanks. LaVon is the real Truth. Move over, Paul Pierce.


----------



## Basel

Saint24 said:


> Hard to come up with stats for him.... I expect his all around game to improve and that should bring his numbers up from freshman year. Increase Shooting percentages should give him 10-15 per game..increase strength and balance should give him 7-8 rebounds per game with more than just the 2 double doubles he had last season. He should also block more shots and get more steals with the increase in speed from weight loss and muscle gain. I also expect to see a positive assist you TO ratio this season with less fouling.



I think you're beginning to underrate him. He will be better than this.


----------



## Saint24

Stay tuned he keeps getting better...he has a unique combination of skills for his size.....he has the potential to be great at everything


----------



## Saint24

Basel said:


> I think you're beginning to underrate him. He will be better than this.


Not my intent..its just that LaVon can't be measured by stats. He rises to the occasion and brings what is needed to win. Fortunately he is in a position to play his game at Siena so anything is possible. He accepted roles on teams in HS that showed only part of his game. ..its time to shine now.....the 24pts 12 rebound game he just had in Belgium is an example


----------



## Basel

Saint24 said:


> Stay tuned he keeps getting better...he has a unique combination of skills for his size.....he has the potential to be great at everything



How can I watch him this season if I live in California? I've been telling all my friends and family that he's the next big thing and they don't want ti listen. I need to show them The Truth.


----------



## Basel

Saint24 said:


> Not my intent..its just that LaVon can't be measured by stats. He rises to the occasion and brings what is needed to win. Fortunately he is in a position to play his game at Siena so anything is possible. He accepted roles on teams in HS that showed only part of his game. ..its time to shine now.....the 24pts 12 rebound game he just had in Belgium is an example



The fact it was against such tough competition makes it even better and legitimizes him to those who aren't Bolievers yet.


----------



## Saint24

Basel said:


> The fact it was against such tough competition makes it even better and legitimizes him to those who aren't Bolievers yet.


Comp really wasn't that tough but he rose to the occasion after being challenged by coach to take over and secure the win


----------



## Basel

I'd venture to say that if he was in the NBA right now, he would already be the most clutch player in the league. I don't think that's too bold a statement to make at this point of his young career.


----------



## Saint24

Basel said:


> How can I watch him this season if I live in California? I've been telling all my friends and family that he's the next big thing and they don't want ti listen. I need to show them The Truth.


http://www.sienasaints.com/sports/m-baskbl/sched/sien-m-baskbl-sched.html

All Access on Siena Saints website


----------



## Saint24

Basel said:


> I'd venture to say that if he was in the NBA right now, he would already be the most clutch player in the league. I don't think that's too bold a statement to make at this point of his young career.



Still early..... he had an All Rookie Freshman season. Lets see what year 2 brings.


----------



## Basel

Saint24 said:


> Still early..... he had an All Rookie Freshman season. Lets see what year 2 brings.



Early? I don't think so. Sometimes you just know. And soon, the world will find out. I can't wait! Soon people will start saying that other players are #LaVonLike .


----------



## Saint24

Basel said:


> Early? I don't think so. Sometimes you just know. And soon, the world will find out. I can't wait! Soon people will start saying that other players are #LaVonLike .


I do believe LaVon is one of a kind. He has the opportunity to prove it at Siena


----------



## Basel

Does he have a Twitter? I want to follow him.


----------



## Saint24

Basel said:


> Does he have a Twitter? I want to follow him.


Check out Team LaVon24 (@PlayParentcoach): https://twitter.com/PlayParentcoach


----------



## Basel

Shouldn't it be LaVon22?


----------



## Saint24

No he only wore 22 for the Goodwill Tour.... his number is 24


----------



## Basel

Saint24 said:


> No he only wore 22 for the Goodwill Tour.... his number is 24



Oh wow. I completely forgot about that. I'm disappointed in myself for not remembering. It's been a long day. You (and LaVon) will have to forgive me.


----------



## Drizzy

Basel said:


> Oh wow. I completely forgot about that. I'm disappointed in myself for not remembering. It's been a long day. You (and LaVon) will have to forgive me.



I'm starting to question whether you are a real fan.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dissonance

Basel said:


> Shouldn't it be LaVon22?





Basel said:


> Oh wow. I completely forgot about that. I'm disappointed in myself for not remembering. It's been a long day. You (and LaVon) will have to forgive me.




Some huge fan.

:diss:


----------



## Saint24

"Lavon had a very productive week as well. He was one of, if not the, most effective offensive player. He had 24 points and 12 rebounds to lead us to a big win against Oxacs Bserhout of Belgium. Lavon was very aggressive offensively and excelled on the wing, taking advantage of bigger guys defending him. He was a match-up nightmare for most teams who are not used to seeing guys of Lavon's size being able to play both inside and out."
http://www.sienasaints.com/sports/m-baskbl/spec-rel/082214aad.html


----------



## Saint24




----------



## Saint24




----------



## RollWithEm

Saint24 said:


> Midrange Game - YouTube


Some of those are low percentage shots. Any idea what his splits or his shot chart look like?


----------



## Saint24

He was 3-8 from 3 for the season. Attacked the basket more with some post ups and midrange jumpers like I just showed on the video. He can pull up catch and shoot or come off screens. Taking 10 to 15 shots a game this season will come from all 3 levels


----------



## Saint24

http://4guysinblazers.com/lavon-being-lavon-at-siena/12154


----------



## Saint24

In the first season and seven games under the leadership of head coach Jimmy Patsos, Lavon Long has played the role of a steady, all-purpose type of player for Siena. A starter in 43 out of the first 45 games of his college career, Long has had quite an impact in helping to right the course of the Saintsâ program.

âLavon Longâs one of my favorite players Iâve ever coached,â said Patsos. âHeâll just do anything.â

An All-MAAC Rookie Team selection, Long was one of his teamâs most consistent players, averaging 9.4 points and 4.9 rebounds in his freshman season. At 6-7, 222 pounds, Long transformed his body even further this past off season and uses his physical frame and variety of skills to run the fast break, post up down low and everything in between.

âLavonâs a great player because he is a competitor. He can score inside and out. Heâs willing to do what it takes. Heâll defend. Heâll rebound. I think Lavon Long is only going to get better as he goes. I enjoy coaching Lavon. He makes me happy when weâre around each other.â

Capable of playing more than one position, Long has and will at times continue to fill in at the power forward and center positions when called on. In the absence of Imoh Silas and Brett Bisping due to injuries, the Saints have lost depth at those positions. Sill, Patsos prefers to keep Long as the small forward.

âLavon can play at the 4, but I like Lavon at the 3. I donât want Lavon to change too much. I think when Lavon tries to do too much it takes away from his game. I just want Lavon to be Lavon, because thatâs great. Heâll always pick it up in certain areas but I donât want him to think he has to save us.â

While the Saints are a better team with Long on the court, staying in the game has been a challenge at times for the Maryland native. As a freshman, Long committed the 5th most fouls in the nation, averaging 3.85 fouls per game.

âI donât want him to do to much. Thatâs not his game. One of the flaws in his game right now is trying to do too much.â

Although an occasional foul may be just careless in nature, more times than not, Long is whistled as a result of being over-aggressive. While not necessarily the most vocal player on the court, lack of effort and desire is rarely a concern. Whether attacking the basket like a freight train on the fast break, drawing a charge, or leaping over the front row when chasing down a loose ball, evidence of what lies beneath the surface of Long is pretty clear.

âLavonâs a fiery guy. He doesnât say much off the court but Iâll tell you what. Be careful of Lavon in our locker room. Heâs gonna punch me one of these days,â joked Patsos. âLavon really cares. Lavonâs an emotional, left-handed, very intelligent guy.â

A mellow, polite and at times quirky kid off the court, Long admits to not watching all that much basketball in his free time. Patsos enjoys the multiple dimensions to his playerâs personality.

âHe brought his chess board on the (road) trip. That says it all. I really like the kid. And, I really like the way he plays.â

Scoring in double figures 24 times so far in his career, Long has gotten off to another good start this season. He is currently third on the team in scoring averaging 11.0 points per game and leads the team in rebounding pulling down 6.1 boards per game. Capable of stuffing the stat sheet on more than one occasion, Long has done so multiple times this year. He had 12 points, 11 rebounds and 5 assists in a road win at St. Bonaventure in the third game of this season. In his last two games, he had 16 points, 5 rebounds, 2 assists and 2 steals in the most recent game at Rider and in a 21-point win over Quinnipiac, Long tallied 11 points, 5 rebounds, 3 assists and 5 steals in the second half alone.

For a team looking for leadership from within the player ranks after suffering the loss of two upper classmen from the playing rotation, Long also provides motivation, in his own way.

Patsos explains, âIf I say something stupid like, âYou guys arenât tryingâ and they are trying, Lavonâs the first one to say, âNo we are tryingâ. If I say, âHey we didnât dive for that loose ball.â Lavon also says, âHey guys we should have dove for that loose ballâ. I have a lot of respect for Lavon. You donât get that from me. You earn that. I love coaching the guy. Heâs a fun guy to coach.â


----------



## Saint24




----------



## Saint24




----------



## Saint24




----------



## RollWithEm

Fixed your embeds.


----------



## Saint24

http://4guysinblazers.com/lavon-being-lavon-at-siena/12154

In the first season and seven games under the leadership of head coach Jimmy Patsos, Lavon Long has played the role of a steady, all-purpose type of player for Siena. A starter in 43 out of the first 45 games of his college career, Long has had quite an impact in helping to right the course of the Saints? program.

?Lavon Long?s one of my favorite players I?ve ever coached,? said Patsos. ?He?ll just do anything.?

An All-MAAC Rookie Team selection, Long was one of his team?s most consistent players, averaging 9.4 points and 4.9 rebounds in his freshman season. At 6-7, 222 pounds, Long transformed his body even further this past off season and uses his physical frame and variety of skills to run the fast break, post up down low and everything in between.

?Lavon?s a great player because he is a competitor. He can score inside and out. He?s willing to do what it takes. He?ll defend. He?ll rebound. I think Lavon Long is only going to get better as he goes. I enjoy coaching Lavon. He makes me happy when we?re around each other.?

Capable of playing more than one position, Long has and will at times continue to fill in at the power forward and center positions when called on. In the absence of Imoh Silas and Brett Bisping due to injuries, the Saints have lost depth at those positions. Sill, Patsos prefers to keep Long as the small forward.

?Lavon can play at the 4, but I like Lavon at the 3. I don?t want Lavon to change too much. I think when Lavon tries to do too much it takes away from his game. I just want Lavon to be Lavon, because that?s great. He?ll always pick it up in certain areas but I don?t want him to think he has to save us.?

While the Saints are a better team with Long on the court, staying in the game has been a challenge at times for the Maryland native. As a freshman, Long committed the 5th most fouls in the nation, averaging 3.85 fouls per game.

?I don?t want him to do to much. That?s not his game. One of the flaws in his game right now is trying to do too much.?

Although an occasional foul may be just careless in nature, more times than not, Long is whistled as a result of being over-aggressive. While not necessarily the most vocal player on the court, lack of effort and desire is rarely a concern. Whether attacking the basket like a freight train on the fast break, drawing a charge, or leaping over the front row when chasing down a loose ball, evidence of what lies beneath the surface of Long is pretty clear.

?Lavon?s a fiery guy. He doesn?t say much off the court but I?ll tell you what. Be careful of Lavon in our locker room. He?s gonna punch me one of these days,? joked Patsos. ?Lavon really cares. Lavon?s an emotional, left-handed, very intelligent guy.?

A mellow, polite and at times quirky kid off the court, Long admits to not watching all that much basketball in his free time. Patsos enjoys the multiple dimensions to his player?s personality.

?He brought his chess board on the (road) trip. That says it all. I really like the kid. And, I really like the way he plays.?

Scoring in double figures 24 times so far in his career, Long has gotten off to another good start this season. He is currently third on the team in scoring averaging 11.0 points per game and leads the team in rebounding pulling down 6.1 boards per game. Capable of stuffing the stat sheet on more than one occasion, Long has done so multiple times this year. He had 12 points, 11 rebounds and 5 assists in a road win at St. Bonaventure in the third game of this season. In his last two games, he had 16 points, 5 rebounds, 2 assists and 2 steals in the most recent game at Rider and in a 21-point win over Quinnipiac, Long tallied 11 points, 5 rebounds, 3 assists and 5 steals in the second half alone.

For a team looking for leadership from within the player ranks after suffering the loss of two upper classmen from the playing rotation, Long also provides motivation, in his own way.

Patsos explains, ?If I say something stupid like, ?You guys aren?t trying? and they are trying, Lavon?s the first one to say, ?No we are trying?. If I say, ?Hey we didn?t dive for that loose ball.? Lavon also says, ?Hey guys we should have dove for that loose ball?. I have a lot of respect for Lavon. You don?t get that from me. You earn that. I love coaching the guy. He?s a fun guy to coach.?

Long was recently recognized for his leadership and was added by Patsos to the team captain ranks, joining Rob Poole and Marquis Wright.


----------



## Saint24

http://m.timesunion.com/tuplus-spor...ge-hoops-player-Lavon-Long-6055152.php#page-2

Siena basketball player Lavon Long talks about life and basketball during an interview on Monday, Jan. 26, 2015


Q: Talk about the season so far. Pretty much up and down, correct?


A: For sure. It's just like any other season. You have your ups, you have your downs. You just kind of roll with it.

Q: What has been the most frustrating part for you?


A: I would have to say inconsistency from my team as a whole. Sometimes we have pretty good games, and other times, we don't play that well.

Q: That has to be really frustrating isn't it?

A: Yeah, but we have to take it and keep playing your game and see what you can do to make it better.

Q: When things go bad, do you just want to forget about those games when they're over?

A: No, it's more like you learn from it, take whatever you can from it, and use it to try and win the next one.

Q: Describe your game.

A: My game? What about it?

Q: What are the things that you do best?

A: Well, I like to say that I get the team going. When we aren't scoring, I like to think that I can score and that can try and set it off for everyone else. I can get people open by driving to the basket hard and kicking (to the open man). I am kind of that all-around guy that does whatever needs to be done.

Q: You wear No. 24. Any reason for that?

A: My mom (Lisa). She had that number in college (Iowa).


Q: Your mom had game?

A: Yeah, she was real good.

Q: Did you ever play one-on-one with her?

A: When I was younger. She used to beat me all the time, but as I got older, that changed (smiles).

Q: So you don't play anymore?

A: Nah. We don't have any time to.

Q: If you could play basketball against one person in history, who would it be?

A: Hmmm. Dr. J (Julius Erving).

Q: Big fan?

A: Somewhat.

Q: You weren't even born when he played.

A: But I saw a lot of his highlights when I was growing up.

Q: I would think you watch a lot of basketball. If you could have one commentator call one of your highlights, who would it be?

A: That is actually a misconception. I don't watch any sports.

Q: What? You don't watch any sports?

A: No. I will look at it if it's on, but I don't turn on the TV to watch sports.

Q: So, if you turn on the TV, what are you watching?

A: Some shows, like supernatural shows, like "Smallville."

Q: Are you a Superman fan?

A: Not really.

Q: Will you watch the Super Bowl?

A: If people are watching it, I will go hang out. But it's really not my thing.

Q: You don't watch a lot of sports, but growing up, did you have a sports idol?

A: I would say Michael Jordan. My mom always talked about him and he always comes up. There isn't a person who doesn't know him.

Q: Do you watch movies?

A: Yes. Big movie fan.

Q: Do you have a favorite sports movie?

A: Sports movie. Yes. "Remember the Titans."

Q: Since you are movie buff, if there was a movie made about your life, and you could pick the actor to play you, who would it be?

A: Will Smith. He is my favorite actor. I grew up watching him. "Fresh Prince of Bel-Air."

Q: Favorite actress?

A: That's tough. I don't know. I don't really have one.

Q: What's it like playing for Jimmy Patsos?

A: It's a roller coaster of emotions. Sometimes you are happy he's your coach, other times he gets on you so bad, you wish you could quit.

Q: Really. He's tough.

A: He's tough. But always motivates you. You never feel like giving up. He will know what to say to get you going, and then something clicks, and you will play as hard as you can. He's very intense.

Q: He gets in your faces a lot, doesn't he?

A: He does. He sweats. Screaming, spitting. It's an experience.

Q: But you know he has your backs, right?

A: Yeah. He is always looking out for us.

Q: You have been around the MAAC for a couple years now. What is your favorite place to play in other than Times Union Center?

A: Can this be a trick question? I like playing at the TU, but I also like playing here, at the ARC (Alumni Recreation Center). That's my favorite.

Q: Favorite holiday?

A: I guess Thanksgiving.

Q: How come?

A: Even when you are spread out, if you spend it with any family, it is usually fun. It's a holiday you can spend anywhere with anybody and you can have an enjoyable time.

Q: Tell me something that most people don't know about you.

A: I once sat in a room for 16 hours straight and beat Campaign of Halo. It's an Xbox shooting game.

Q: Sixteen straight hours?

A: Yup. Didn't leave. I got up and ate and whatnot, but 16 straight hours.

Q: How long ago was that?

A: I am 20 now, so probably when I was 15, 16.

Q: How did you do in the game?

A: I ended up beating it, so, pretty good.

Q: I heard you like cartoons. True?

A: Yes.

Q: Favorite cartoon?

A: "Adventure Time."

Q: What's that about?

A: About a little kid who goes around, and he is pretty much a hero. He solves problems.

Q: Little kid. Does he have super powers?

A: Nope. He has a magical dog, though. Jake. I think it's the funniest show ever.

Q: If you could have dinner with three people, living or dead, who would they be?

A: Bernie Mac. Mike Epps. And Ciara.

Q: You have to have a woman in there, right?

A: Got to (smiles).

Q: Who is the best dresser on the Siena basketball team?

A: Best dresser ... I don't know. I don't really pay attention. Maybe Quis (Marquis Wright). He has a lot of shoes. He has a lot of Jordans.

Q: What do you see yourself doing in 10 years?

A: I could see myself still playing or having some type of business job. Or, in 10 years, maybe I could save enough money and make one my inventions come to light.

Q: Inventions? Are you an inventor?

A: Somewhat. I've never had the materials to make anything, but I have a lot of ideas.

Q: What would you like to invent?

A: When I was younger, I always wanted to invent a flying car. Some science class, I figured out the earth has a magnetic pool and I thought I could repel a magnetic force off the earth at a consistency that would levitate a car. I haven't really done any research on it, but to me it makes sense.

Q: Who knows? Ten years from now, you might be the inventor of a flying car.

A: Could be.

Q: You would be a millionaire.

A: I know. That would be great (laughs).

Q: Most points you ever scored in a game. Any level.

A: 36.

Q: Was that in high school?

A: No. AAU.

Q: If you were the commissioner of college athletics and you could make one change, what would it be?

A: Unlimited Caseys money.

Q: What is Caseys?

A: It's a store on campus that sells food. It's open until midnight, and I think that would be really helpful.

Q: If there is a day you don't have anything to do ? you don't have practice, you don't have class ? what are you doing?

A: I am sleeping until 2. I wake up. Eat. And probably see what the team is doing later that night. Relaxing, playing a game and watching Netflix. And then probably going out to eat.

Q: You like to eat?

A: Love to eat.

Q: Are you a cook?

A: Yes. Love to cook.

Q: What is your signature dish?

A: I never have time to make dinner, so I am more of a breakfast guy. I will make anything. Omelettes, pancakes, French toast. If you're in the house, I will cook for you.

Q: Will keep that in mind. Thanks. Do you have a nickname?

A: Trizzy. I don't really know how it all got started. My godfather started calling me Lavon Trizzy and then I put it on Twitter once and (teammate) Javion (Ogunyemi) started calling me Trizzy. A couple months later, that's all I hear. I don't hear my name anymore.

Q: If there is one place on Earth you could go and visit, where would it be?

A: Brazil. In the "Fast and the Furious," they went to Brazil.

Q: You do like movies.

A: I used to, when I was younger, I would go the movies at 11 in the morning and I would movie hop and watch three or four movies. I would be there until like, 6 or 7 at night.

Q: Pay for one, watch three of four.

A: Yeah. They pretty much rob you there, any ways. I might as well get my money's worth.

Q: Ever get caught?

A: No. I was pretty smart about it.

Q: You don't do that anymore?

A: No. I had to stop. I don't have time to do it anymore.

Q: Do you hope Siena and UAlbany continue to play every year?

A: I do. It's a fun game, one everyone talks about. They hype it up every year. It's something to look forward to.


----------



## RollWithEm

Classic thread.


----------



## Saint24

LOUDONVILLE >> One month.

One month left. One month of games. One month to get better.

One month to turn things around.

That's the mentality the Siena men's basketball team is taking into today's matchup with Rider. The first MAAC game of February offers the Saints a chance at a new slate and opportunity to establish some much-needed momentum before the final push towards the league tournament which just happens to be back at the Times Union Center this March.

Tipoff for today's game is scheduled for 7 p.m.


"Nobody left there hanging their heads," Siena coach Jimmy Patsos said of his team's response on Friday night. "The players are taking some ownership. We've got a month to get better. We put down, next month. You can put it on one piece of paper what's left for us."

Siena is coming off a 87-79 loss at Manhattan on Friday night but while it would be easy for the Saints to harp on the negatives of that game, including some crucial missed shots down the stretch, for perhaps the first time this season that didn't happen.

In fact, Siena left Riverdale more optimisitc than ever, bolstered by an emotional performance on the road, something the Saints haven't always been able to muster this season.

"We watched a lot of tape and the team was encouraged, did a lot of good things," Patsos said. "We were feisty and had energy. So that was good. Got to do it again (today) though."

Of course, tonight is a different game and Rider is a very different team even from when the Broncs and Siena squared off in December.

Rider came away from that game with an 80-68 victory, sparked by a strong performance from VCU transfer Teddy Okereafor.

The key for Siena tonight is to, attempt, to shut down the three-point shot.

That's easier said than done for the Saints this winter though.

In 20 games, opposing teams have made 39.6% of their three-pointers, the highest percentage allowed in the MAAC and the 11th highest in Division I.

"They were 9-for-16 (on Friday night) and a lot of them were contested," Patsos said. "We made a couple of defensive mistakes. But Manhattan had a freshman make a three and he made like his first three of the year against us. I just want to play 40 minutes."

Although it's been sometimes challenging for the Saints to find bright spots in this year's slate of up-and-down performances, there have been a few consistent positives, one of them being sophomore Lavon Long.

The combo guard has been dominant since the start of 2015, averaging double digits in eight games this calendar year and posting a career-high 20 points in the loss at Manhattan.

More important than Long's stats though has been his undeniable leadership.

He's been vocal, he's been encouraging and, most importantly, he's lead by example.

"That's one of the things when you go through a year like this and we all know it's not the easiest of years," Patsos said. "Lavon's only a sophomore and he's getting better every game. He just played great against Manhattan. The young guys are growing up. When Lavon's energized and playing hard and playing well, we have a chance to win. He knows it. He's accepted it."

Tonight's game marks a brand-new opportunity for Siena, a chance to reestablish itself in a crucial home game.

After tonight, the Saints' next three games are not only on the road but against some of the top teams in the current league standings.

One month left. It's time to make some changes.

"Playing a tough Manhattan team on the road was important," Patsos said. "But now Rider comes in and they're one of the most improved teams in the league. They've got some older guys. We're looking forward to playing."


----------



## GNG

Maybe Lavon Long can put up LeBron-like numbers in the Philippines in a couple years. Because he certainly isn't going to ever do it in the MAAC.


----------



## GNG

That Q&A was hilarious.


----------



## hobojoe

I didn't know you played at Iowa, @Saint24.


----------



## Saint24

Lavon's mother played for C Vivian Stringer at Iowa. His father played for football for Hayden Fry at Iowa. Both were All Big Ten. He has good genes


----------



## RollWithEm

Saint24 said:


> Lavon's mother played for C Vivian Stringer at Iowa. His father played for football for Hayden Fry at Iowa. Both were All Big Ten. He has good genes


And how would _*you*_ know about that?


----------



## Saint24

I know everything about TeamLaVon24


----------



## Saint24

http://youtu.be/PMLxjfIcyko


----------



## Saint24

http://youtu.be/wv0b0gg5T5s


----------



## RollWithEm

Saint24 said:


> I know everything about TeamLaVon24


Why is that?


----------



## Saint24

In order to spread the word


----------



## GNG

TJ17 said:


> This is an interesting thread. Good luck to your son, or whomever he may be on his future endeavors. I kind of feel bad that they're all making a joke out of this thread, when it's obvious the guy has some skills.


He's led the league in fouls in each of his collegiate seasons. He's very skilled at fouling.


----------



## RollWithEm

TJ17 said:


> How do your collegiate basketball accomplishments add up? Just curious, seems pretty demeaning if you weren't a very good player yourself.


The opinion police are in the building? It's not ok to have opinions about things I'm not good at anymore? I can't have an opinion on healthcare because I've never been a doctor? I can't dislike a movie because I'm not a filmmaker? I can't criticize a presidential candidate because I have never run for office? Is this really what we've come to?


----------



## Basel

TJ17 said:


> No, it's not like that lol. This whole thread just seems to be making fun of the kid though. It's not like you're making fun of Rasheed Wallace or LeBron. It's also not just little critiques, I've read through most of the pages of this thread. It's pretty blatant that you guys turned this kid into more of a joke, all because it was a bad thread title choice.



If you know me, you know I would never do such a thing.


----------



## RollWithEm

TJ17 said:


> No, it's not like that lol. This whole thread just seems to be making fun of the kid though. It's not like you're making fun of Rasheed Wallace or LeBron. It's also not just little critiques, I've read through most of the pages of this thread. It's pretty blatant that you guys turned this kid into more of a joke, all because it was a bad thread title choice.


We would definitely have stopped if @Saint24 hadn't taken it all in stride so seamlessly. He or she doesn't seem to be bothered by any of it.

If you notice, though, I have tried to give some reasonable feedback at times in this thread along with the poking fun.


----------



## GNG

TJ17 said:


> How do your collegiate basketball accomplishments add up? Just curious, seems pretty demeaning if you weren't a very good player yourself.


My mother never bragged that I was Michael Jordan.

Go back to the A-10 board or whatever nothing mid-major subforum you came from, TJ Sorrenstine. If you're going to be a wet blanket like Dornado or don't get the joke, then GTFO.


----------



## Basel

TJ17 said:


> Just some examples lol Looks like it was mostly that GNG guy though. So sorry RollWithEm and Basil.



I'm not a seasoning.


----------



## GNG

TJ17 said:


> You seem like you'd be a lot of fun at parties.


Says the guy whose first 10 posts are some variation of "Hey, stop making jokes!"

Go back to the Vermont board, TJ.


----------



## Basel

TJ17 said:


> You seem like you'd be a lot of fun at parties.



He's hosted many a BBF party and has always been the fat man dancing that everyone laughed at. And now women across the world are throwing him parties. Nicely done, @GNG.


----------



## GNG

TJ17 said:


> I am the white knight and I'm here to serve justice to keyboard warriors everywhere.


Oh.

...you didn't happen to play football under Hayden Fry at Iowa, did you?


----------



## Adam

You're so much better than everyone and you've only been posting here a few hours. Maybe this isn't the forum for you.


----------



## Saint24

https://youtu.be/jcZ_ESTyn2E


----------



## Saint24

https://youtu.be/tmWHYigJX3M


----------



## Dornado

GNG said:


> My mother never bragged that I was Michael Jordan.
> 
> Go back to the A-10 board or whatever nothing mid-major subforum you came from, TJ Sorrenstine. If you're going to be a wet blanket like Dornado or don't get the joke, then GTFO.


Just because you didn't grasp that semi-playing along while making subtle digs was going to be more entertaining than outright hostility doesn't make me the wet blanket...


----------



## Dornado

also, mid-range game baby, mid-range game:






#notraveling


----------



## GNG

Dornado said:


> Just because you didn't grasp that semi-playing along while making subtle digs was going to be more entertaining than outright hostility doesn't make me the wet blanket...


Dornado, let's not act like you're trying to make the thread more entertaining when in reality you were just concerned that the tone of my posts was more likely to chase off a new poster than your passive PG responses.


----------



## Dornado

GNG said:


> Dornado, let's not act like you're trying to make the thread more entertaining when in reality you were just concerned that the tone of my posts was more likely to chase off a new poster than your passive PG responses.


Nope. I just think you missed an opportunity for a funnier thread.


----------



## GNG

Dornado said:


> Nope. I just think you missed an opportunity for a funnier thread.


Shucks.


----------



## Saint24

//youtu.be/jcZ_ESTyn2E


----------



## Saint24

youtu.be/jcZ_ESTyn2E


----------



## Saint24

https://youtu.be/jcZ_ESTyn2E


----------



## Saint24

http://youtu.be/tmWHYigJX3M


----------



## Saint24

Alot has happened since this thread began. The proof is in the pudding


----------



## RollWithEm

Saint24 said:


> Alot has happened since this thread began. The proof is in the pudding


There's pudding? How am I just finding out about this now?


----------



## Saint24

Stay tuned. There is cake too


----------



## Saint24

http://m.sienasaints.com/m/sports/m-baskbl/spec-rel/062215aaa.html

Now we can eat it Too


----------



## GNG

Saint24 said:


> http://m.sienasaints.com/m/sports/m-baskbl/spec-rel/062215aaa.html
> 
> Now we can eat it Too


I can't wait. What's your prediction on his personal foul total in those two games? Eight? Nine??


----------



## Saint24

Playing more 3 than 4 and not playing any 5 due to the return of the true 4 and 5's will reduce Lavon's foul totals

Which one of these training videos does Lavon need most in your opinion?

http://playerparentcoach.com/training-videos


----------



## Jamel Irief

Saint24 said:


> Playing more 3 than 4 and not playing any 5 due to the return of the true 4 and 5's will reduce Lavon's foul totals
> 
> Which one of these training videos does Lavon need most in your opinion?
> 
> http://playerparentcoach.com/training-videos


The third one. 

If he does that, I can see him being a first overall pick like lebron.


----------



## jayk009

Holy shit, how can I have not known about Lavon Long until now?

What a talent! 

Will he be declaring for the NBA draft after this season or will he be following in the foot steps of a Tim Duncan and wait four seasons before being selected #1 overall? 

Anyways, I don't think it's fair to make a comparison to Lebron James at this point of his career..Lebron was not nearly as hyped coming in to the league as Lavon will be once they see your youtube videos. 

Lavon Long is Lavon Long. 

Regards,


----------



## jayk009

Holy shit, how can I have not known about Lavon Long until now?

What a talent! 

Will he be declaring for the NBA draft after this season or will he be following in the foot steps of a Tim Duncan and wait four seasons before being selected #1 overall? 

Anyways, I don't think it's fair to make a comparison to Lebron James at this point of his career..Lebron was not nearly as hyped coming in to the league as Lavon will be once they see your youtube videos. 

Lavon Long is Lavon Long. 

Regards,


----------



## GNG

Lavon Long averaged 5.3 points per game in Germany this season.


----------



## jayk009

GNG said:


> Lavon Long averaged 5.3 points per game in Germany this season.


the proof is in the pudding!


----------



## goatbff101

jayk009 said:


> the proof is in the pudding!


He is indeed very versatile and agile. Looking forward seeing more of him.


----------



## RollWithEm

I miss this thread.


----------



## GNG

It seems that Lavon Long's 2017-18 campaign in Germany, where he averaged 5 points and 3 rebounds per game, was his lone professional season.

LeBron James just passed Michael Jordan on the NBA's all-time scoring list.

Clear victory for me. Shoutout to Saint24.


----------

